# INSERT-Befehl in Java für Oracle



## Tina (19. Jun 2007)

Hallo an alle,

ich möchte aus einer Java-Applikation heraus 5 STrings in die 5 Spalten der Tabelle Personen einfügen. Ich habe eine Oracle Datenbank. Die Verbindung funktioniert, da ich z.B. Daten auslesen kann. Nur beim Einlesen kommt ein Fehler, ich würde ein ungültiges Zeichen verwenden.

Hier mein Quelltext:

Verbindung.verbinde();
Statement st2 = Verbindung.conn.createStatement();
st2.addBatch("INSERT INTO Personen Values ('v','v','v','v','v')");
updateCounts = st2.executeBatch(); 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Faruun (19. Jun 2007)

steht da auch, welches Zeichen ungültig sein soll?


----------



## Guest (19. Jun 2007)

Nein,leider nicht!


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2007)

wenn vorhanden, dann mit einem anderen Programm versuchen,

einfachere Tabelle verwenden mit nur einer Spalte, Typ varchar

Strohhalm: 'insert into' + genauen Laut der Fehlermeldung bei google eintippen,
vielleicht ist es ein öfter vorkommendes Problem


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (19. Jun 2007)

Orientiere Dich bei Deinem Insert vielleicht erstmal am folgenden Beispiel:


```
try {
    Statement stmt = connection.createStatement();

    // Prepare a statement to insert a record
    String sql = "INSERT INTO my_table (col_string) VALUES('a string')";

    // Execute the insert statement
    stmt.executeUpdate(sql);
} catch (SQLException e) {
}
```

Quelle: http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.sql/Insert.html


----------

